# Leopard Gecko Genetics Help



## ElliotM (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

This year I began to breed my 4 leos, currently at 100% successful and problem free births; with 5 having hatched, and more eggs to follow suit.

However, I am a complete novice when it comes to genetics; the genetic knowledge I do possess, is that of the 'names' of which I was sold the original four.

"2x Hypo Carrot Tails" Female
"1x Hybino Marble Eye" Female - Lacking the melamine leading to no black(please correct me if I am wrong?)
&
"1x Sunglow Het" Male



Are you able to confirm with the picture below?? Also, I believe from what I have read, these guys are all tremper (this statement may be completely incorrect, as I mentioned, I'm completely new to study the genetics)



With this in mind I would like to be able to predict what variations I should expect (or in already hatched cases;are) with regards to the eggs/offspring.

The pictures of 4 of them are below (the other one is hidden away but looks much the same as the first, without the swirl in the darker bands of colour)

No1


No2


No3


No4


----------



## ElliotM (Feb 5, 2013)

Any thoughts guys?


----------



## hello1105 (Apr 27, 2015)

what is the male het for? hybino and sunglow are the same thing, they are hypo albino's. the other two females ( hypo carrot tail) wont be carrying the tremper albino gene unless they are hets for it. my guess is that the first one is a super hypo with a little carrot tail, but a leopard gecko can only be classed as a carrot tail if 15% or more of the tail is orange. some of the babies will be het for tremper albino as the male and one of the females carry it. im not very good when it comes to detcting the morphs of babies as they look completely different from an adult. there are plenty of really good videos on youtube and plenty of stuff online about genetics. i would go and look some vids up or read up on it thats how ive learnt about them. :2thumb:


----------



## hello1105 (Apr 27, 2015)

The other three could possibly be normals


----------



## hello1105 (Apr 27, 2015)

Done a little figuring out and I'm thinking (but may not be entirely correct) number one is a super hypo, number two is a normal het for tremper albino, three is either a hypo het tremper albino or it may be a tremper albino as it looks very bright and the banding looks purple and then finally four looks like a normal also het tremper albino 
Hope this helps but I may not be entirely correct!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Your breeders you have 1-Talbino normal tangerine, 1-Talbino hypo(Hybino), 2-Super hypo "you could say baldy and carrottail but that not really a big thing for me, it just makes a Super hypo a bit nicer leo but I don't get caught up in all that myself".

Baby's are a bit young to say for sure, but I think it's pretty safe to say 1 and 3 are Hypos and will likely mature into Super hypo types.


----------



## ElliotM (Feb 5, 2013)

hello1105 said:


> Done a little figuring out and I'm thinking (but may not be entirely correct) number one is a super hypo, number two is a normal het for tremper albino, three is either a hypo het tremper albino or it may be a tremper albino as it looks very bright and the banding looks purple and then finally four looks like a normal also het tremper albino
> Hope this helps but I may not be entirely correct!





gazz said:


> Your breeders you have 1-Talbino normal tangerine, 1-Talbino hypo(Hybino), 2-Super hypo "you could say baldy and carrottail but that not really a big thing for me, it just makes a Super hypo a bit nicer leo but I don't get caught up in all that myself".
> 
> Baby's are a bit young to say for sure, but I think it's pretty safe to say 1 and 3 are Hypos and will likely mature into Super hypo types.


Cheers for the advice guys, I'm hoping to see another two offspring within the next few days, hopefully with a bit of variation. 

With what you have both see of the adults, what morph (all morphs are interesting i know) but could be the most interesting variation (by interesting I think I mean what types of variations differ from the adults mostly? - other than normal).


----------



## hello1105 (Apr 27, 2015)

Your group of adults can produce normals, super hypos, hypos (which can include carrot tail and baldies), some of your geckos have tremper so you could also produce tremper albinos, you could produce hybinos which is the same as one of your females and your male adults, but tremper albinos alone are cool looking little Leo's and are good to breed to other morphs to produce some nice babies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hello1105 (Apr 27, 2015)

Your adults I would suspect to be super hypos rather than tangerine just because they are very yellow whereas tangerines are usually orange so they could be either super hypos or tangerines?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

